# Protesis Mioelectrica Y Exoesqueleto



## Stark (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola q tal estoy comenzando este tema para conseguir un poco de ayuda en varias cuestiones y antes q nada les agradesco a todos lo q lean esto y aporten aunque sea un comentario.
Este proyecto es para titularme asi q tratare de hacerlo lo mejor posible es un trabajo en equipo pero me anime a preguntar aqui en el foro.
Comienzo con la explicacion tecnica son dos proyectos pero uno de ellos es el q esta en mi mente por el momento y es el desarrollo de un prototipo de protesis mioelectrica de la mano humana. Hasta este momento estaba pensando en usar materiales baratos, ligeros y resistentes como lo serian el aluminio, la fibra de vidrio, acrilico etc.
Ya tube la oportunidad de usar estos materiales en alguna ocacion asi q no tengo problemas en este punto tal vez algunos deslices en el diseño mecanico pero tratare de basarme en un libro de anatomia humana para hacer un poco de reingenieria de la madre naturaleza.
En cuestion de actuadores tengo a mi disposicion de 5 servomotores de 15kg de torque y 10 motores de cd.
Pienso hacer la mano con los servos y hacer q actuen en los dedos por medio de tendones el cotrol de los servos sera por un microcontrolador pic.
El problema q tengo radica en la identificacion de las señales nerviozas y la interpretacion del pic para realizar una serie programada de agarres o posciones en la mano.
Si alguien puede ayudarem con un circuito y su explicacion seria de gran ayuda de antemano gracias a todos.

Se me olvido agregar q el proyecto del exoesqueleto esta aun en planes y seria un derivado de la protesis mioelectrica conforme avance el tema pondre mis dudas acerca de esto.


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 7, 2010)

Suena bueno, supongo que no tendrás problemas al construir la mano si eres un poco manitas, y para controlar 5 servos con un PIC, si lees suficiente informacion. 

Pero revisa esta parte:


Stark dijo:


> El problema q tengo radica en la identificacion de las señales nerviozas y la interpretacion del pic para realizar una serie programada de agarres o posciones en la mano.



Si no lo he entendido mal, quieres analizar impulsos nerviosos de un ser viviente con un pic? Eso me suena muy marciano :S Supongo que no querrías decir eso, puedes explicarme más este punto, y describirme el problema?

Saludos y suerte
(No se mucho pero intentaré ayudar )


----------



## Stark (Mar 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder y ahora explico.
Estoy tratando de primero q nada detectar estas señales por medio de un amplificador operacional tal ves en modo de instrumentacion con una ganancia un tanto alta y poner filtros para obtener lo q necesito pero esta es una de las partes q aun no logro saber exactamente como hacerlo.
Cuando ya tenga esta señal espero poder hacer q sea de cc para q el pic utilice su adc y obtener un valor con el cual trabajar las posiciones.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 7, 2010)

Stark dijo:


> ...El problema q tengo radica en la identificacion de las señales nerviozas y la interpretacion del pic para realizar una serie programada de agarres o posciones en la mano....


  Y de donde sacaste que esas señales estan todas identificadas y facilmente accesibles?
Se hacen pruebas captando algun impulso nervioso y con eso activar algo, pero la persona tiene poco control del movimiento. 

Esto que voy a decirte tal vez te golpee mas que cuando te dijeron que los Reyes Magos son los padres:
- Asi como las computadoras de Hollywood *jamas* se parecieron a las reales, las protesis de alta tecnologia *tampoco*. 


Si hoy estas protesis fueran posibles, hace rato lo tendrias a Hawking caminando.


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 7, 2010)

Gracias Eduardo, yo no me atrevia a decir que era imposible leer las señales de nuestro cuerpo con tal precisión porque no sabía como estaba la tecnologia hoy y puede que yo estuviese oxidado.
Lo veo muuuy difícil...


----------



## Stark (Mar 7, 2010)

Nada es imposible y varios proyectos q eh realizado me lo han mostrado a lo largo del tiempo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ico-movimiento-parte-cuerpo-21181/index2.html 
En este link del foro encontre algo q me fue de utilidad y aunque la cosa este dificil no importa.
Para q hacer las cosas faciles si se pueden hacer dificiles jejeje.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 7, 2010)

No habia visto tu pregunta Stark, ya te la conteste en el otro tema...


----------



## Stark (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok muchas gracias Chico3001 eso es lo q necesitaba en este caso me sirve a la perfeccion espero probar el circuito lo mas pronto q se pueda.
tengo un par de dudas son estrictamente nesesarios este OpAmp o puedo usar a gusto ya q me gustaria usar el OP177.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 7, 2010)

El Opamp de entrada tiene que ser de instrumentacion o una configuracion equivalente... los demas tienen que ser de bajo ruido por que el nivel de señal es muy bajo

Si el OP177 lo quieres usar para obtener la señal de entrada entonces necesitarias 3 para ponerlos en configuracion de instrumentacion y poder medir la señal en modo diferencial...


----------



## Stark (Mar 7, 2010)

O muy bien en ese caso comensare con la construccion en esta semana y como vaya avanzando ire comentandolo en el foro gracias por su apoyo en breve traere resultados...


----------



## mc999 (Mar 20, 2010)

hola que tal, he estado leyendo varios de sus mensajes y me han aparecido ciertas dudas.

tengo cierto interés en hacer un proyecto al medir la señal que envía el cuerpo al flexionar un musculo y despues amplificarla lo suficiente para accionar un relevador o un transistor que me permita mover un motor de corriente directa

actualmente tengo pocos avances y conocimientos básicos de electronica; me cree unos electrodos caseros y los conecte al multimetro para medir la señal que entregaba mi antebrazo al flexionarse, medi 20mV contraido y 16mV relajado.

no sé si deba usar un opamp de instrumentación y o el circuito que estaba en "Mover un motor electrico con el movimiento de una parte del cuerpo"

que me recomiendan? de antemano gracias


----------



## Stark (Mar 20, 2010)

Respondiendo a tu pregunta creo q el circuito q proporciona Chico3001 es bastante bueno pero si lo deseas realizar por tu cuenta un amplificador operacional en modo de instrumentacion y un par de filtros seria lo mas adecuado para esto.
Las razones es q con una señal amplificada es mucho mas facil de trabajar ademas los opamp son muy buenos para acomplar etapas entre circuitos ademas de ser una opcion economica a muchos problemas relacionados con señales.
No se si logre responder tu pregunta pero seria bueno q siguieras contactando el foro tal vez si nos dices mas de lo intentas hcaer lleguemos a una solucion efectiva.


----------



## mc999 (Mar 26, 2010)

muchas gracias por la respuesta stark, aun no he comenzado a trabajar con eso por falta de tiempo y algunas otras cosas pendientes que tenia en la facultad...

se como conectar el amplificador operacional en modo de insturmentacion, pero no se nada de filtros... solamente es cuestion de investigar

el unico problema es que no se por que deba usar los filtros, que tipo? se que hay pasa alta, pasa baja, etc, pero no conozco mucho de ellos, seria mucha molestia pedirte que me explicaras por que o para que usarlos?

otra vez gracias, ire posteando el avance del proyecto aqui por si le sirve a alguien


----------



## Stark (Mar 26, 2010)

Q tal sera un placer ayudarte con lo q se yo tampoco e logrado avanzar mucho estoy en la misma situacion aca con la ingenieria.
Mira la razon de los filtros es para "limpiar" la señal q viene del musculo.
A q me refiero con esto pues bien la señal q viene de los musculos no es una señal de dc
si no una señal de ca con una frecuencia determinada.
Los musculos son como servos si asi lo quieres ver necesitan una señal a cierta frecuencia para contraerse a cierta longitud.
Para obtener esa señal tenemos q hacer uso de los filtros primero q nada eliminar la banda de los 60hz para no tener interferencia de red y segun creo la frecuencia de la señal q pasa por el musculo es de 50 a 500 hz eso es lo q nos interesa y descartar todas las demas frecuencia.
Mira tengo un pdf bastante interesante sobre filtros no recuerdo de donde lo saque tal vez aqui en el foro encuentres tambien mas informacion sobre filtros yo aun no avanzo mucho al igual q tu espero en estas vacaciones lograr mas ya ire poniendo lo q salga del proyecto espero te sirva mi respuesta aqui adjunto el pdf saludos.


----------



## mc999 (Mar 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias por el pdf, la verdad lo estoy leyendo y me sirve bastante porque no tenia ni idea de filtros.

hoy empezare a trabajar con la simulacion del amplificador de instrumentacion y algunas señales de entrada... segun tengo entendido ese me amplificara la señal y quitará cierto ruido

de ahi podria venir un filtro de eliminacion de frecuencia de 60hz... pero me queda la duda pq eliminar especificamente esa frecuencia? creo que es porque a esa frecuencia trabaja la electricidad y es una manera de evitar que ese tipo de electricidad afecte a nuestro sistema, pero no estoy seguro jeje

me han quedado claras mas cosas con la explicacion de los servos, te agradezco bastante, cualquier avance con la simulacion aqui lo posteo


----------



## Stark (Mar 27, 2010)

Jejejeje si asi es como entiendo los musculos al fin y alcabo funciona bastante similar.
Ok encuanto a lo de las frecuencia de 60hz es muy simple alrededor nuestro hay lineas electricas y equipos funcionando con una ca de 60hz incluso la fuente de alimentacion con la q pruebes el circuito en fisico funciona a esta frecuencia la cual puede interferir de manera muy negativa en el desempeño de nuestros dispositivos.
En este caso se puede usar un filtro aunque tambien se podria usar un toroide con unas cuantas vueltas de alambre esmaltado en la alimentacion de nuestro circuito (desconosco un poco como se raliza de forma aduecuada pero se q muchos diseños de gran desempeño usan uno).
Yo tambien hare algo estoy empezando con una estructura para la protesis q realizo creo yo q avanzare mas primero realizando los fisico y despues empeñarme a lo electronico saludos y suerte en todo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 2, 2010)

Aclarando algunas dudas....

Se usan filtros pasabajos y pasa altos para dejar pasar un ancho de banda de 60 a 250 Hz que es donde usualmente trabaja el musculo

y se añaden fitros tipo "notch" a 60 Hz por que esa es la frecuencia de transmision de las lineas electricas, y el cuerpo humano tambien funciona como antena y las llega a captar, metiendo ruido al sistema, si en tu pais usan 50Hz entonces necesitas recalcular el filtro para esa frecuencia...


----------



## mc999 (Abr 4, 2010)

mil gracias por la aclaracion chico3001, de hecho estuve trabajando con la simulacion del circuito, hice uno aparte para aprender un poco de este tema de filtros que no conocia muy bien, y pues para no ser tan pirata 

probe el amplificador de instrumentacion y funciono bastante bien, el problema fue cuando intente ponerle un filtro pasa alta despues, usando las configuraciones que venian en el pdf que me mando stark(las que traen una resistencia y un capacitor en serie, y de ahi se toman un paralelo para el amplificador operacional) , pero no funcionaron 

meti valores de capacitancia de 1uf y un valor de resistencia de 2k (aproximadamente pq no tengo la calculadora a la mano)... varie las frecuencias y trate de asegurarme del funcionamiento por varios metodos, midiendo la frecuencia con las herramientas del simulador, etc, pero no funcionó

seguiré intentando a ver que tal, si alguien desea el archivo de simulacion me dice, lo hice en multisim 10


----------



## luztob16 (May 7, 2010)

Holas a todos,  super interesante tu tema, estoy realizando algo igualmente para mi u, Prótesis robótica para la articulación de la mano; ya has pensado con el material que vas a utilizar para la estructura te sugiero tres alternativas puedes realizarlo con aluminio, metracrilato o el material que utilizan para las ferulas todo depende del peso y los tipos de movimientos que vayas a realizar especificamente. Puedes también fabricarlo con duralón el problema es que no se dobla y al diseñar el esqueleto tendrías que hacerlo articulación por articulación este material no te da la opción a construir la protesis en forma de gancho


----------



## Stark (May 7, 2010)

Si tienes razon como un buen material es el aluminio.
Es barato, resistente y con buen peso sin embargo e tenido problemas con conseguir buenos motores me e limitado a unos pequeño motores de dc y de unos 5 servos de 15kg de torque aun falta un poco de potencia motriz pero bueno.
El duralon q tan resistente es y cual sera su precio ??


----------



## luztob16 (May 8, 2010)

Stark dijo:


> Si tienes razon como un buen material es el aluminio.
> Es barato, resistente y con buen peso sin embargo e tenido problemas con conseguir buenos motores me e limitado a unos pequeño motores de dc y de unos 5 servos de 15kg de torque aun falta un poco de potencia motriz pero bueno.
> El duralon q tan resistente es y cual sera su precio ??



Que tal, bueno el duralón es de similar características que el aluminio solo que más resistente, lo malo es que (se raya con facilidad), es el material que se utiliza para fabricar engranajes; el precio depende del país, y la cantidad que necesites.
Puedes encontrar más información en la web como piliamida

Intenta con microservomotores o sino con los servos futuba son caros pero tienen más torque


----------



## luztob16 (May 25, 2010)

Que tal si intentas el material con Nylon, una barra de 20cm de diametro por 1m de largo te cuesta $44, alrededor. Es un buen material.


----------

